# Delay in granting visa under subclass 190 after submitting medicals and PCC



## Vikram9999 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied under visa subclass 190. I had submitted my case to immigration dept in June 13. The whole process was quite smooth and I have submitted my medicals and PCC in Dec 13. But after that nothing happened. My agent had sent an email to the case officer last week and we got a reply that application is under assessment and further checks are going on and we will contact you if any info required.
So my question is that Is it normal to have so much of delay after medicals because now the delay is more than 3 months after the medical was submitted. I am getting very concerned now.
Second question is what to do next ? Shall i contact the case officer again or shall i wait.

I would request the experts and people who have gone through this process to help me in this matter. Your replies are appreciated.

Thanks
Vikram


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Ur not alone with this problem. Have made so many enquiries. Was told it is only 75% of the cases that they resolve in 3 months. Each case like they said is treated on its own merit and demerits. Also depends on the number of applications before ur own and where u r applyimg from.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

What country are you from Vikram? If the CO has said that your application is undergoing further checks, it's likely that your application is at the security check stage, which can take quite a while for some countries.


----------



## Vikram9999 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Kangroo Girl,

I am from India. How do they conduct the security check ? I have submitted my PCC which already is a clearance from police and govt.

Thanks
Vikram


----------



## imdm (Jul 14, 2014)

HI Vikram

How much time it took for you post medicals finalisation under 189/190 ?

Thanks
Dinesh


----------



## yourappa (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I recently applied for the PR subclass 190 and got my visa in December 2014. Post the medicals it barely took 4-5 weeks.


----------



## imdm (Jul 14, 2014)

Pr granted


----------

